# Favorite Kindle Accessory



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

What's your favorite kindle Accessory? Please be specific in your post: Decal girl skin, M-edge cover etc..........I only put the basic in the poll because multiple brands etc would be long, confusing, and something would undoubtedly be left out  


My favorite is my Creek Bed Maple Oberon in saddle w/ four corners.......I LOVE everything about it!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Oberon Designs cover with corners (Avenue of Trees, Fern)


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

The skins, mostly from decal girl.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I really like my Stylz Avant Garde cover


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

It's not fun like a cover or skins, but the MightyBrite xtraFlex 2 light is my must have accessory.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I love my leather M-Edge platform cover. Perfect size, perfect fit, feels and looks great, and I love being able to stand it up on my desk for reading while I eat lunch!!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

my Oberon purple butterfly cover with corners


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

My Oberon covers, red Sky Dragon (K1) and red Sun (K2).


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Mine is my book light because while I love skins and cases, the light make reading Kendle possible when I have time to read (which is at night when my husband and I go to bed and he doesn't read.) I have mightybright I got in college its not a bendy neck, but I like it.

Wow it must be old, I went to mightybright.com and didn't see a picture of it. (I think the woman on the top of the screen is using the one I have.)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My Oberon Tree of Life (saddle, velcro) for my K1.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Boston said:


> It's not fun like a cover or skins, but the MightyBrite xtraFlex 2 light is my must have accessory.


I feel the same way. The Mighty Brite light is my must have accessory. However I have had more fun designing covers for my Kindle. I have made one cover the first weekend I had my Kindle and am now working on version 2.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I voted for my Oberon covers as my fav accessory, but agree that the Mighty Bright Flex 2 comes in a very close second!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My Oberon cover is my favorite and the DecalSkin is 2nd.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

My favorites are my Bella Borsa bags. I didn't have one for my K1 and now I don't know how I got along without them!

patrisha


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

I love the leather of my Cole Haan pebble grain cover! The best part is the suede lining which is what I actually hold onto while reading. It's as soft as a baby's skin


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Probably all the different skins


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Probably the Skins because there are so many designs!!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I like my oberon cover

I just put a skin on it and it is driving me nuts because it isn't Perfectly aligned but every time I mess with it it gets worse   

I also like my new bedroom set.  The headboard has a light built into it that is perfect for reading Kindle.  Kind of an expensive accessory


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I love my 2 Oberons (Tree of Life- Saddle and Dragonfly Pond- FERN) next best is the skins I have, currently Lily from DecalGirl.  But I have also had Monet: Garden of Giverncy.  And I have my eye on a few others, too...


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I love my 2 Oberons (Tree of Life- Saddle and Dragonfly Pond- Green) next best is the skins I have, currently Lily from DecalGirl. But I have also had Monet: Garden of Giverncy. And I have my eye on a few others, too...


Kay - You have an Oberon Dragonfly Pond in green (not fern)? Can I pretty please see a picture? This is one of the covers I am longing to see.... and maybe buy!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

gwen10 said:


> Kay - You have an Oberon Dragonfly Pond in green (not fern)? Can I pretty please see a picture? This is one of the covers I am longing to see.... and maybe buy!


I have it in Fern and love it. Would love to see a picture of the green.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh poo, gewn!!  I have it in FERN!!!  How awful of me.  That is a typo that I can't believe I made.  I will modify the post and APOLOGIZE!!!  I know how you all get your hopes up in posts  like that    (Because I used to, as wel!)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

My Oberon cover and my Borsa Bella bags are tied for my favorite accessory.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

I love my purple Roof of Heaven cover from Oberon. 2nd place is my Borsa Bella bag.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My two Oberon covers are my favorite accessory.

L


----------



## SimonStern2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I like my cover,
I love the decalgirl skin,
But I couldn't be without the book light.  It's not sexy or cool, but it's how I read at night, and because of it I read a LOT more.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Has anyone else used their book light to find their Kindle? I keep my Mighty Brite book light at my bedside and have sometimes used it, instead of turning on the lights, to light my way to get my Kindle.


----------



## SimonStern2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I use it as a "flashlight" to make sure the kindle makes it safely to the night stand, but I usually have the Kindle handy before I turn off the main light in the room.


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

I like my Oberon cover the best but the book light is by far the most useful thing I have purchased.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I have to say that my Creekbed Maple in green is my fav accessory, besides GCs for Amazon!!  I often find myself running my hands over the cover while I'm reading, or playing with the charm on the bungee (probably to the detriment of the life of the bungee  ).


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Oberon cover is the most lovely, and I just zone and stare at that one the most.  However, I end up using mostly StrangeDogs at home, and Medges when we are on trips.  
I totally love some of my skins.  They just are the frosting on the cake......


----------



## Jay (Feb 3, 2009)

My Oberon Red Sun cover is my favorite accessory and my skin from decal girl is second.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Can't do it, I can't narrow it down. LOL

I think my DecalGirl skin has the biggest, most obvious impact, even more than my Oberon cover, because it makes the K2 MINE instead of some generic white piece of plastic.

Love love love the Oberon cover though, both for style & protection.

The BorsaBella bags protect both cover & K2, and are in use every day.

But my wire book easel & Peeramid Pillow get the most use in terms of actual reading.

And then there's the waterproof bag & teak bath tray/easel that mean I can safely take the K2 reading in the tub.

And the mighty bright, which acts as a combination reading light and flashlight at night.

Nope, can't narrow it down further than that, sorry!


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd have to say my M-Edge leather cover.  Because it's the only accessory I have.  Which I guess makes it the most important accessory to have IMHO.

I'm working on getting a DecalGirl skin, so I might change my mind.

But I really luuurrrvv my M-Edge.


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

My brand-new just-arrived-today Oberon!  Love it!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Patra said:


> My brand-new just-arrived-today Oberon! Love it!


Which Oberon did you get? Pictures


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Has anyone else used their book light to find their Kindle? I keep my Mighty Brite book light at my bedside and have sometimes used it, instead of turning on the lights, to light my way to get my Kindle.


Yes! I actually use my Mighty Brite light with an adapter and I don't leave it hooked onto Serenity because I don't use it during the day. During the day the booklight is clipped to my camera bag which, for some reason I can't remember, seems to have made its home hanging over the finial on the bed! Anyway, that is where the book light is clipped and I just lean over and turn it on to get the Kindle!

patrisha


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Pomlover, I voted for my skin because I love the Velvet Jewel design, but I also equally love the BorsaBella bag that I already have.  There was not an option for voting for two different items and I know the title is "Favorite Kindle Accessory" but I have two favorites.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

my Oberon purple butterfly cover with corners and my Borsa Bella carry purse and bag


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Lots of votes for covers.....Oberons in particular!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Love my M-Edge Prodigy!


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

I love my Oberon taupe Raven  cover, but I had to  vote for the book light.  I read before going to sleep, and if I wake up too early & it's too cold to get up, I read for an hour or so before getting up.  Of course I probably couldn't use the booklight if I didn't have a cover to clip it onto 

Kathie


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

Laurie said:


> I love my leather M-Edge platform cover. Perfect size, perfect fit, feels and looks great, and I love being able to stand it up on my desk for reading while I eat lunch!!


Ditto!

Though it may be a tie between the cover and bag once I get a Borsa Bella travel bag......


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

it is something of a package deal, and its all good.
sylvia


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

So far it's my Oberon cover-Forest in fern, but I ordered a "semi" custom borsabella bag last friday.....I can't wait to see it. She is surprising me~I know the fabrics, but not sure where each is going.   
kjn


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

My Decal Girl skin.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

My Oberon covers-Hokusai wave (navy) and forest (green). I don't have any skins yet, but do have one coming from Tego

Lynn L


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I just received a purple butterfly Oberon cover -- right now it is my favorite accessory!  Oh and I just ordered the Borsa Bella purple japanese original kindle bag!  Can hardly wait to get it.  Gee, it is a good thing that there are quite a few $0 to $2 books available for Kindle. . .


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

My Oberon Red River Garden with dragonfly charm is so beautiful. I love looking at it and ordered a small journal in Tree of Life Fern. Now I am thinking about a 3 ring binder from Oberon.

But I was really surprised at how much I like the decalgirl Orient skin. It went on so easy and is thick and shiny. I hate that the back doesn't show when it's in the Oberon cover.


----------

